# Επιπρόσθετα > Ενέργεια: Εξοικονόμιση, Άλλες Μορφές Παραγωγής >  >  fuel shark saver !!!

## p_stama

Σημερα με πηραν τηλεφωνο για να μου πουλησουν μια ακομα μουφα δηθεν ενα καινουργιο μηχανηματακι που οπως λενε κανει εξοικονομηση καυσιμων στο αμαξι εξισωροποντας τα ηλεκτρικα του αυτοκινητου.τελευταιας τεχνολογιας με μικροεπεξεργαστη.

Μετα απο ενα γερο ξεχεσιμο τους το εκλεισα. 

Οι ανθρωποι δεν παιζονται πουλανε εναν πυκνωτη και 2 αντιστασεις 38 ευρω  :Lol: .

Κοιταξτε την φωτογραφια. (την πηρα απο ενα ρωσικο site φυσικα και δεν την αγορασα την μ@λ@κι@ ). Η απατεωνια παει συννεφο !!!!

----------


## Ninetie

Τους αδικείς φίλε Παύλο, υπάρχει και ένα LEDάκι και μια ασφάλεια!!!  :Lol:

----------


## p_stama

> Τους αδικείς φίλε Παύλο, υπάρχει και ένα LEDάκι και μια ασφάλεια!!!



Δικιο εχεις δεν το ειχα προσεξει !!!  :Laugh:   Ε!!! τοτε χαλαλι τα 38 ευρω  :Lol: 

Η πλακα ειναι οτι στο ebay το πουλανε 3$. Ποσο κερδος βγαζουν οι δικοι μας οι απατεωνες ???

----------


## moutoulos

Αυτό με λίγη βαζελίνη τοποθετείται άνετα (με βάση το σχήμα του), στην πίσω "μπαλκονόπορτα" του εφευρέτη του ...

----------


## panos_panopoulos

Όπως τα λέει ο γιατρός στον τηλεπωλητή: ==> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NybpGcQddhI#t=39

----------


## p_stama

> Όπως τα λέει ο γιατρός στον τηλεπωλητή: ==> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NybpGcQddhI#t=39




Να σε καλα χεστηκα στο γελιο. Θεος ο Ανευλαβης. Κοιταξτε και τα αλλα video του.

----------


## pit21

Αισχος! Δεν ειναι το αυθετικό προιόν!!!Στην διαφημηση το λενε ξεκαθαρα! 
*προσοχή στις απομιμήσεις!!!!*
Θα έπρεπε να ντρεπεστε!!!
( :Tongue2: )

----------


## FILMAN

> Τους αδικείς φίλε Παύλο, υπάρχει και ένα LEDάκι και μια ασφάλεια!!!



Κι εσύ τους αδικείς. Έχει κι ένα ελατήριο που πιέζει την ασφάλεια!




> Αισχος! Δεν ειναι το αυθετικό προιόν!!!Στην διαφημηση το λενε ξεκαθαρα! 
> *προσοχή στις απομιμήσεις!!!!*
> Θα έπρεπε να ντρεπεστε!!!
> ()



Όντως! Να δεις που το αυθεντικό θα έχει μόνο μια αντίσταση για το LED, και θα λείπει ο πυκνωτής!

----------


## Panoss

Παιδιά μην τα αγοράσετε όλα, αφήστε κανένα και για μας. 
Εμείς να μη σωθούμε δηλαδή;

----------


## panos_panopoulos

Φτιάξτο μόνος σου...αφού έχουμε το σχέδιο... σήμερα λέω να βγάλω τους ηλεκτρολυτικούς πυκνωτές από το πρώτο στάδιο εξομάλυνσης του ραδιοcd του αυτοκινήτου για να φτιάξω το κύκλωμα   :Tongue2:   :Head:

----------


## FILMAN

Τι χρώμα πρέπει να είναι το LED για να δουλεύει η εξοικονόμηση;

----------


## Panoss

Χρώμα;
Διακρίνω υφέρπων ρατσισμό...





> Φτιάξτο μόνος σου...αφού έχουμε το σχέδιο... σήμερα λέω να βγάλω τους ηλεκτρολυτικούς πυκνωτές από το πρώτο στάδιο εξομάλυνσης του ραδιοcd του αυτοκινήτου για να φτιάξω το κύκλωμα



Έχει κρυφό κύκλωμα... :Wink:

----------


## FILMAN

> Διακρίνω υφέρπων ρατσισμό...



Τι, έχουν βγει LED που ανάβουν μαύρο;  :Tongue2: 

Καμία σχέση... Οι διαθέσιμες επιλογές είναι κόκκινο - κίτρινο - πορτοκαλί - πράσινο - μπλε - λευκό.

Ρωτάω για να μη βάλω λάθος LED και δεν μου δουλέψει...

Ή μήπως θέλει IR ή UV;

----------


## Panoss

Ωχ, πολύ δύσκολα ερωτήματα... :Confused1: 
Κάποιος από ΜΙΤ;

----------


## SRF

> Παιδιά μην τα αγοράσετε όλα, αφήστε κανένα και για μας. 
> Εμείς να μη σωθούμε δηλαδή;




Ψιτττ... έχω κρατημένα μερικά κομμάτια... παλληκάρι! Σου πουλάω ένα... είσαι? ΤΖΑΜΠΑΑΑΑΑΑ ... στα 200 ΓΕΛΙΑ!!!  :Wink:  :Biggrin:  





> Τι χρώμα πρέπει να είναι το LED για να δουλεύει η εξοικονόμηση;



Κοίτα... το χρώμα αλλάζει αυτόματα ανάλογα την διάθεση!!! Καις πολλά? Στεναχωρημένος λοιπόν! Εεεε.... μωβ! Καις λίγα, και ευτυχης? Εεεε πλέον ένα πρασινάκι πάει! 
ΚΛΑΙΣ πολλά που τους τα έδωσες για να παρεις την μαλακία αυτή? Εκνευρίζεσαι εύκολα και είναι φανερό!!!!  Εεεε ΣΟΥ ΑΞΖΕΙ ΕΝΑ ΚΟΚΚΙΝΟ ΦΩΤΙΑΣ!!! 


Χμμμ.... νομιζω ότι τελικά ΟΛΑ ΚΟΚΚΙΝΟ είναι?  :Biggrin:

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Το μεγάλο πλεονέκτημα που έχετε, σταθεροποιώντας το ηλεκτρικό σύστημα του αυτοκινήτου σας, είναι ότι η μηχανή σας διανέμει *ακόμα και ένα σπινθήρα.* Το αποτέλεσμα είναι καλύτερη καύση, λιγότερα χρήματα και καθαρότερες εκπομπές αερίων.







> Παγκόσμιο - κατάλληλο για κάθε αυτοκίνητο



Το βγάλανε και σε έκδοση Diesel !!!  ... από πότε τα Diesel έχουν σπινθήρα?

----------


## SRF

> Το βγάλανε και σε έκδοση Diesel !!!  ... από πότε τα Diesel έχουν σπινθήρα?



δεν ξέρω για σπινθήρα... αλλά όποιος το πάρει είναι ΣΠΙΡΤΟ... ΚΑΜΜΕΝΟ!!!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Panoss

> Ψιτττ... έχω κρατημένα μερικά κομμάτια... παλληκάρι! Σου πουλάω ένα... είσαι? ΤΖΑΜΠΑΑΑΑΑΑ ... στα 200 ΓΕΛΙΑ!!!



Τυχερός που είμαι! Με σώνεις!
Βάλ' τα στο ψυγείο, δε κάνει να εκτίθενται σε κοσμογονική αχτινοβολία!

----------


## FILMAN

> Το βγάλανε και σε έκδοση Diesel !!!  ... από πότε τα Diesel έχουν σπινθήρα?



Για LPG έχουμε τίποτα;

----------


## cosecon

Αν πάρω αυτό http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/4-Way-Mult...item4acb03426e

και βάλω 4 fuel shark saver θα έχω 4πλή οικονομία;;;;;

----------


## gf

Για τα ηλεκτρικα θα εχουν κατι. Δεν μπορει?

----------


## cloud_constructor

Πω οταν βλεπω τετοια ψευδοεπιστημονικα γιατροσοφια , snake-oil products πως τα περνω ρε φιλε πω πω... Οπως εκεινο που πουλανε απο το 70 ξερω γω , ο μαγνητης που μπαινει στον σωληνα της βενζινης.. Βαζει λεει τα μορια στη σειρα.. Σιγα ρε χαχαχαχ μη στριμωχτουν κ παθει ο κωλος τους..Ε αμα ειναι να παρω πολλους μαγνητες και πολλα τετοια λαμπατερ-πυκνωτη να πηγαινει μονο του..

Οπως καποιος ειπε ποιο πανω εχει το ιδανικο σχημα να το βαλουν εκει που δε φτανει το φως...

----------


## Panoss

> Αν πάρω αυτό http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/4-Way-Mult...item4acb03426e
> 
> και βάλω 4 fuel shark saver θα έχω 4πλή οικονομία;;;;;



Νομίζω η οικονομία που θα κάνεις δεν είναι επί 4, αλλά στην τετάρτη. 
Αν με ένα κάνεις π.χ 20% οικονομία, με 4 κάνεις 20^4= 160000 %.
Ας μας το βεβαιώσει κάποιος πιο φειδήμων.

----------


## mariosinsuex

Λόγω του ότι έχω ξετρελαθεί με τέτοιου είδους διαφημίσεις,και ψάχνω να βρω την τοπ 10άδα, 
ένα από αυτά που σίγουρα βρίσκεται στην πρώτη 3άδα ήταν πριν κάτι χρόνια,
μία κάρτα (σαν πιστωτική αν θυμάμαι την οποία την έβαζες στο πακέτο τα τσιγάρα και αφαιρούσε......!!!!!!!! την νικοτίνη,
αλλά ρε γαμώτο δεν θυμάμαι την ονομασία του...............

----------


## moutoulos

Γράφει ο :

Κλέων Ρ. 
Δευτέρα Ιανουαρίου 20 2014

_Αληθινή ιστορία και ξέρω για τι πράγμα μιλάω… η Mazda και η BMW μόλις ξεκίνησαν να χρησιμοποιούν αυτό τον τύπο τεχνολογίας._



ΠΗΓΗ

----------


## gsouf

Παιδία μην κοροιδεύετε απλά ο πυκωτής είναι χρυσόφυλλος και δουλευει σαν μπαταρία για το led ...οπότε τσάμπα φωτισμός ....εκεί είναι η οικονομία αμά τώρα δεν θέλετε το φως ...σπάστε τον πυκνωτή και κάντε  τον χρυσό δόντι...

αμέσως να κράξετε την τεχνολογία της BMW και της Mazda δεν ξέρουν αυτοί ...

εγώ πάντως έβαλα και στο παπί ένα τέτοιο και έχω να βάλω βενζίνη 1,5 χρόνο!!!!!!! :Tongue2:

----------


## Panoss

Γιώργο, μήπως πήρες καμιά μαϊμού; Εγώ από τότε που το 'βαλα κάθε φορά που περνάω από το βενζινάδικο με πληρώνουν.

----------


## xlife

pretty bra για τις γυναίκες και fuel shark saver για τους άντρες. Οι μαυραγορίτες ζουν και βασιλεύουν το 2014.

----------


## gsouf

ώπα αδερφέ λίγα με το πριτι μπρα τόσες γιαγιές το προτείνουν δεν ξέρουν αυτές απο πεσμένο στήθος!!!!!

παναγιώτη εμένα με πληρώνει η δεη απο τα 8 economizer που έχω βάλει .....φωτοβολταικα και φιφες!!!! :Biggrin:

----------


## panos_panopoulos

Προσοχή στους καρχαρίες

π η γ ή

----------


## SRF

> Παιδία μην κοροιδεύετε απλά ο πυκωτής είναι χρυσόφυλλος και δουλευει σαν μπαταρία για το led ...οπότε τσάμπα φωτισμός ....εκεί είναι η οικονομία αμά τώρα δεν θέλετε το φως ...σπάστε τον πυκνωτή και κάντε  τον χρυσό δόντι...
> 
> αμέσως να κράξετε την τεχνολογία της BMW και της Mazda δεν ξέρουν αυτοί ...
> 
> εγώ πάντως έβαλα και στο παπί ένα τέτοιο και έχω να βάλω βενζίνη 1,5 χρόνο!!!!!!!




Ψιτττ... Γατόπαρδε... να σου πω... Ξεσκόνισέ το πιά, φούσκωσε και τα λάστιχα πάλι, και βγές μια βόλτα με αυτό! Άσε τα... "σαπια" και τις ειρωνε'ιες στην υπερτεκνολογία αυτή!!! Εναμιση χρόνο στην αποθήκη τι βενζίνη να του έβαζες?  





> Γιώργο, μήπως πήρες καμιά μαϊμού; Εγώ από τότε που το 'βαλα κάθε φορά που περνάω από το βενζινάδικο με πληρώνουν.



Σε ρίχνουν φίλε!!! Εμένα μου έκανε προσφορά αγοράς του η ίδια η ΒΡ!!! *Β*ράσε *Ρ*ύζι!!! 





> pretty bra για τις γυναίκες και fuel shark saver για τους άντρες. Οι μαυραγορίτες ζουν και βασιλεύουν το 2014.



Να σου πω!!! ΞΕΦΕΥΓΕΙΣ! Ότι κάνει τα "μεμέ" βεράντες... τους αερόσακους σε πλήρη έκταση προστασίας, αξίζει της δέουσας προσοχής στις εκφράσεις μας!!! Άντε γιατί σε βλέπω να βυζοσκαμπιλιάζεσαι απο αγανακτισμένες κρεμαστοβυζιτούδες!!!

----------


## SRF

> Προσοχή στους καρχαρίες
> 
> π η γ ή



Δυσφήμηση! Συκοφαντία! Ο άνθρωπος πήρε Μαίμού και όχι γνήσιο ΚΑΡΧΑΡΙΑ!!! Δείτε που δείχνει μέσα! Αυτό το "κλόπυράϊτ" αντίγραφο έχει... ΝΑΙ το πιστέυετε τους αλήτες τους αντιγραφείς τι απατεωνιά κάνανε... ΜΟΝΟ ΜΙΑ ΑΝΤΙΣΤΑΣΗ 4.7ΚΩ!!! Δείτε το κακό αντίγραφο που χαλάει το "όνομα" του ΚΑΡΧΑΡΙΑ!!! 
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 48876 


ΑΙΣΧΟΣ!!! Για αυτό του έκαιγε και παραπάνω βενζίνη!!!! Με 4Κ7 τραβάει 2.3 φορές παραπάνω ρεύμα από ΓΝΗΣΙΟ!!! 
Για αυτό... για να ΜΗΝ ΠΕΣΕΤΕ ΘΥΜΑΤΑ ΕΠΙΤΗΔΕΙΩΝ... αποφύγετε τέτοιες ΑΠΟΜΙΜΗΣΕΙΣ!!!

----------


## gsouf

Μια ερωτηση απο την στιγμη που η καταναλωση πεφτει "αποδεδειγμενα" απο τον τακη τον μπουρι και τον νικο το τετραπεταλουδο αμα το δηλωσεις στο υπουργειο μηπως μπορεις να μπεις και στον πρασινο δακτυλιο ?

Παντως παιδια εγω εκει που πραγματικα σωθηκα ητανε με το σκυλακι που κουναει το κεφαλι η δονηση που παραγεται απο την ταλαντωση λογο υποφαινομενικης αδρανοποιημενης εξορυξης αεριου :Tongue2:  :Biggrin:  σου ριχνει την καταναλωση στο -2λ/100 δοκιμαστε

----------


## johnnkast

μη δειτε ρε, κατι πρωτοποριακο...κατευθειαν να το θαψετε.

*ΕΙΣΤΕ ΠΡΟΚΑΤΕΙΛΗΜΕΝΟΙ ΟΛΟΙ ΣΑΣ...!!!!!

*Χρησιμοποιω το Shark εδω και 2 ΧΡΟΝΙΑ.....ΟΧΙ ομως στο αυτοκινητο....
Το χρησιμοποιω σε εναν Γαϊδαρο και στο Μουλαρι του κουμπαρου μου

Στον Γαϊδαρο το χωνω στον κωλο του και ειναι γεγονος οτι καταναλωνει μονο ενα κιλο αχυρο την ημερα
και μου κουβαλαει ολα τα γεωργικα προϊοντα μου (ξυνιθρες...ζυπλουπουδια και ντιβιατσκες)
...
Στο μουλαρι καθοτι ειχε χαλαρη την "τρυπα" του, καθε φορα που ανεβαινε την ανηφορα το εξφενδονιζε πισω του...μια μερα μαλιστα τραυματισε τον 
καημενο τον αλβανο Χασαν στη μυτη.....οπου δικαιως του το χαρισα για τον δικο του Γαϊδαρο στο Ελμπασαν (ειδε κι αυτος αποτελεσματα φοβερα)

....ο Χασαν μου ειπε οτι το εχωσε και σε εναν κοπροσκυλο που ειχε και απο τοτε του κυνηγαει μπεκατσες και κοτσυφια μονο του!!!!
...
Ειναι καταπληκτικο.....δοκιμαστε το ρεεεεε!!!!!!!!!!!

EDIT:
για να μην παρεξηγηθω.....ο Χασαν ειναι υπευθυνος για την "χαλαροτητα" του μουλαριου

----------


## zissis

τελικα ειστε ολοι ασχετοι απο υψηλη τεχνολογια......οι ανθρωποι παρουσιασαν ενα καινοτομο προιον που κανει επανασταση στον τομεα της καταναλωσης καυσιμων και πεσατε ολοι να τους φατε...δεν ντρεπεστε....ειστε ολοι πουλημενοι στους αραβες για να μεινουμε εμεις να καταναλωνουμε πολυ βενζινη......ας σοβαρευτουμε....το παπανζιλικι ειναι διεθνες αθλημα και ζει και βασιλευει...θα ηθελα να ηξερα οταν παρουσιαζονται τετοια προιοντα ,,απατη,, δεν υπαρχει καποια αρμοδια αρχη να κυνηγησει ολους τους εμπλεκομενους οπως και οσοι το διαφημιζουν να βγουνε και να ζητησουν δημοσια συγνωμη.δεν μιλαμε για προιοντα ,,μετρια,,ή,,υπερβολικα,,αλλα για προιοντα απατη που κλονιζουν την εμπιστοσυνη του αγοραστικου κοινου, με αποτελεσμα αν εμφανιστουν προιοντα αξιολογα να τυγχανουν επιφυλακτικης αντιμετοπισης.πριν λιγο καιρο ενας φιλος αγορασε μεσω τηλεφωνου μια συσκευη εξοικονομισης ρευματος .πληρωσε 150ε και αυτο που παρελαβε ηταν ενας απλος σταθεροποιητης ρευματος αξιας 30ε.στην τηλεφωνικη εποικοινωνια με την εταιρια μας μιλησε μια κυρια που συστηθηκε ως μηχανολογος-ηλεκτρολογος και προσπαθησε να μας πεισει οτι η συσκευη περιεχει εναν πυκνωτη που χρειαζεται 1 μηνα για να φορτισει και να αποδωσει.της αντιπροτεινα να ανοιξουμε την συσκευη και να διαπιστωσουμε οτι δεν ειναι ειναι απλως ενας σταθεροποιητης ρευματος αλλα κατι αλλο και μου ειπε οτι μετα δεν επιστρεφεται.παιδια κυνηγηστε αυτους τους αλητες μεχρι να πατησουν χιονι..

----------


## gsghost

> Κι εσύ τους αδικείς. Έχει κι ένα ελατήριο που πιέζει την ασφάλεια!
> 
> Όντως! Να δεις που το αυθεντικό θα έχει μόνο μια αντίσταση για το LED, και θα λείπει ο πυκνωτής!



χαχαχαχαχχαααα να στε καλά ρε παιδιά με κάνατε και γέλασα  :Smile:

----------


## bourcos

Πολύ καλό προιόν, αλλά έχω κάποια ερωτήματα. 
Με τόσο πολύπλοκη υψηλή τεχνολογία που περιέχει, πως θα το χειριστώ ; 
Συνοδεύεται απο user manual ; 
Άν χαλάσει, ποιός το φτιάχνει ;

----------


## pit21

ΑΝ! χαλάσει(που δεν παιζει να χαλάσει γιατι έχει ποιότητα ΑΑΑ+++ πλαστικό) 
ΑΝ! ο μαστρο-Γιάννης της γειτονιάς σου δεν μπορέσει να κάνει όλο το reverse engineering αυτου του πολύπλοκου μηχανήματος για να καταλάβει που έγινε η ζημιά και την εκταση της

Ε άντε! Δώσε αλλο ενα 50ευρακι να πάρεις ξανά αυτο το μικρο θαυμα!Χαλάλι!
Εξάλλου με τα λεφτα που θα εχεις εξοικονομίσει απο τη βενζίνη θα έχεις λεφτα να πας διακοπές στη Χαβάη το 50ράκι θα σου λείψει?

----------


## kioan

Ξεχάστε όλες τις απομιμήσεις!

Νέα συσκευή, άρτι αφιχθείσα από το μέλλον: Flux Capacitor Car Charger






(α, και καλό μήνα!)

----------

DGeorge (02-04-14)

----------


## mariosinsuex

Δεν θυμάμαι αν υπάρχει,παρόμοιο θέμα,αλλά θα ήταν ωραίο να αναρτήσουμε όλοι ότι τέτοια καταπληκτικοτάτατα προγιόντα, έχουμε δει και ακούσει κατά καιρούς........(στην περίπτωση που υπάρχει ήδη,βάλτε το link παρακαλώ).

----------


## FH16

Ενσωματωμένη πλέον στα αυτοκίνητα!

----------


## SRF

> Ενσωματωμένη πλέον στα αυτοκίνητα!



Ιδού Η απόδειξη κύριοι!!! Πρόκειται σαφώς περί ΓΕΡΜΑΝΙΚΟΥ ΓΑΪΔΟΥΡΙΟΥ!!!

----------

